# metro news service



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I keep getting calls from a company called metro news svc. when ever i answer its either static or there's gigging and laughing in the background no one is on the other end. anyone else dealt with these people. this is a brand new land line phone and im already getting calls from telemarketers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Must have mad someone mad. 

Block the number through the phone company.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got to add the new number to the do not call list.

https://www.donotcall.gov/

Was a a teen age girl? Last month one called me and was ask silly things and I hung up and she calls back and you could hear the gigging and laughing of the other girls. I hang up a 2nd time after telling her not to call back. Then 7 more times she call but I just pick up and hangup and they gave up.

How to Put an End to Unwanted or Harassing Phone Calls
Telephone Privacy
Fact Sheets
Lots more at that site.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Must have mad someone mad.
> 
> Block the number through the phone company.


...i would consider *really, really *mad!!


----------

